# Circc cert



## RHENZ06ily (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi,

Why is it so hard to find a job for a CIRCC certified. employers are always looking into if your a CPC or CCS or RHIT. It's so ridiculous that they dont accept these Certification only. Its frustrating!  do anyone know where I can apply with only having these cert?


----------



## fredabrinson (Sep 30, 2011)

*Surprised*

I have always thought a CIRCC would be in very high demand because of the difficulity of your specialty!  I'm very surprised to hear this!  

I hate to ask the obvious but have you contacted or looked into radiology departments in hospitals, in free standing radiology practices and in neurology and neurosurgery practices?  I would think those areas would want ONLY your certification.

Have you checked for positions listed on the ACR website???

I have always admired all with the CIRCC credential because it can be such a difficult specialty.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## zanalee (Oct 1, 2011)

post your resume on monster or careerbuilder they have sent me alot of jobs. I am also surprise, your title is in very high demand. good luck..


----------



## RHENZ06ily (Oct 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, that's not true. I also thought that having a CIRCC cert. would be in demand but most of the places I applied into was looking for a CPC certification so now I dont know if its worth it to really have a specialty certification. I would look into your suggestion and see what I would get. Thanks so much for the help.


----------

